# Potential Group Buys



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Why do we not form a section, similar to Deals where by anyone who wishes to purchase something, can register it to see if any others wish to buy on a group basis. I know a couple of members, for example, have bought Torr tampers, then a Group Buy was initiated and they lost out on a substantial saving.

Just an idea


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Think this makes sense. I've seen it on some other forums.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Does Glenn have a view on this? Is there anything we need to be mindful of when discssing it?u


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Seems like a good idea to me!


----------



## Sami (Apr 18, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Any small initiative that saves money means more money for beans!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Might be worth a sticky, so it does not get lost in the forum.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I might be up for a group buy on those new metal filters for AeroPress


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> I might be up for a group buy on those new metal filters for AeroPress


They're £12.00 from Cream Supplies which is 33% cheaper than CoffeeHit. Go on, spoil yourself!


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I might just do that you know, Cheers


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh, I didn't mean one of these










I've already got one of them and I'm not that keen. I meant one of them from the kickstarter that's more of a mesh of wires than holes in metal. Have I just made it up in my mind that it even exists? Haha!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

chimpsinties said:


> I might just do that you know, Cheers


If you get one, go for the fine Able disk - don't worry about the blurb saying it's more delicate - it's perfectly robust. Leave mine in the Aeropress filter holder when not using it.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I would be up for something involving beans from overseas. Perhaps Coffee Collective / Tim Wendleboe / Intelligensia / Verve etc


----------



## beebah (Apr 1, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> I would be up for something involving beans from overseas. Perhaps Coffee Collective / Tim Wendleboe / Intelligensia / Verve etc


I think koppi does free interational shipping over a certain weight.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

Interested in a group buy on VST or LM basket


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Any small initiative that saves money means more money for beans!


Unless you're already in group buy for bean which means more money for grinders!


----------

